# Time Frame 2000's



## gmjunkyard (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello to all,
I am new to this site and I need advice and info if anyone has it. Years ago when I worked for Circuit City during its' hayday (mid 80's - early 90's) the factory reps would come around at the Holidays and offer the sales crew incentives for selling their products. I fell in love with the DCM Time Frames and purchased two pair of TF-600's (through the factory incentive program) which I currently own. I knew they also made a TF-1000 but didn't consider it at the time since I didn't have the room or the power necessary to drive them accurately. I vaguely remember the DCM rep saying something about a monster they were going to create in the Time Frame line but I never heard anything else about them nor did I ever see any evidence that they existed. That is until last week. A good friend sent me a link to a craig's list posting of a pair of (what I thought was a typo) DCM Time Frame 2000's. After I realized and verified what they were I jumped on them like an Ethiopian at a free buffet. I now own these monolithic beasts which were in pristine condition thanks to an avid audiophile. I know very little about these monsters and I want to know the full back story as well as the specifications. I own a Harmon Kardon Home Theater receiver with 45 watts per and it does a decent job at driving them at low levels. I would never crank them up with this receiver for fear of clipping so I need some advice on what kind of power amp to buy in order to hear these things at their full potential. Surely someone out there knows about these speakers. All I do know is a fellow by the name of Steve Eberbach is key to their creation. I also see he is a member of this site. I do not wish to disturb him so if anyone knows him or converses with him on a regular basis please mention to him that I am desperately curious for any and all information he could be so gracious as to provide. For right now I am content to rent a copy of 2001 A Space Odyssey and let the monkeys dance around them. I welcome any and all advice from you guys and girls who know a lot more about this than I. Thank You all in advance.
MM
Thank You all in advance for your help. 
Sincerely, M. Myrick


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack Michael! :wave:

One of our audio buffs will be able to help you shortly.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello Michael and welcome to the Shack... :T

I moved this to the Speakers forum.

Info does seem somewhat slim on these speakers. 

Here is the Owners Manual, but it appears to be missing the specifications page.

Here is another pair on Audiogon for $550. You might email that person and see if he has a manual or specs.


----------



## gmjunkyard (Nov 20, 2009)

You gentlemen are nothing short of awesome!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Michael, welcome. Looks like some very nice speakers. It really is a shame about CC. Once they got rid of a Commissioned Sales force, the experience and knowledge walked out the door as well. That and DIVX.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## gmjunkyard (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes you are exactly right. At the time we were considred among the most highly trained in the buisness. I thoroughly enjoyed working there and the knowledge base I gained will stay with me until I expire. I left CC in the fall of '96. Shortly thereafter I learned that the commissioned people were being offered severance packages. It broke my heart to hear that. I knew one gentleman in particular that had been with them since their inception. His world was shattered. He found himself working at Best Buy of all places. (shudder) I have a horror story or two about my experience with Best Buy's "Customer Service". 
Thank You for the understanding. So far, joining this website has been a very positive experience indeed !
MM


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Michael. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## gmjunkyard (Nov 20, 2009)

Would any of you gentlemen/ladies have an opinion on a pristine condition SX-1980 paired with my TF2k's? I very much prefer the "silver era" receivers. My first decent receiver was an SX-780 and I remember seeing the SX-1980 on the shelf and drooling.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Considering you own 2 pairs, I would be more inclined to get a 5 channel amplifier and use your as a H/K preamp. I am not sure which H/K you are running, but most have preamp outputs. If your H/K is pre HDMI, I would get a relatively inexpensive AVR with preamp outputs.

Emotiva's XPA-5 is simply an awesome value at under 800 Dollars for a true 200 WPC amplifier brand new. If you feel you need more current, a used Parasound HCA-2205 uses an almost 2 times larger toroidal power transformer and almost 3 times the capacitance. The Parasound is usually found for between 950-1200 Dollars. The 2205 is extremely close to Parasound's current Halo A51 which retails for 4500 Dollars. The differences are 2 kVA transformer in the 2205 and 2.2 kVA in the A51 and 150,000uf capacitance in the 2205 and 164,000uf in the A51. Both were designed by John Curl who is a legend and actually designed much of the Grateful Dead's gear.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

That Pioneer is as big as a battleship. I used to work in a store that sold them. I compared them to all the other available receivers, and, liked it the best! Because of its age, you would do better to upgrade. Most of the electrolytic capacitors will have deteriorated by now. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## gmjunkyard (Nov 20, 2009)

Just a quick update for everyone. I bought an SX-1280 and an SX-1980 and had them both upgraded by a fellow from Dripping Springs Texas. The SX-1280 was flawless. The SX-1980 had multiple faults. I had to have it serviced by a fellow in Knoxville (Terry DeWick). It is now flawless and sounds superb. Thanks again to everyone for their help and advice. Anyone out there have any information on how I may contact the designer of my TF-2000's? I believe his name is Steve Eberbach. Thanks again.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

gmjunkyard said:


> Just a quick update for everyone. I bought an SX-1280 and an SX-1980 and had them both upgraded by a fellow from Dripping Springs Texas. The SX-1280 was flawless. The SX-1980 had multiple faults. I had to have it serviced by a fellow in Knoxville (Terry DeWick). It is now flawless and sounds superb. Thanks again to everyone for their help and advice. Anyone out there have any information on how I may contact the designer of my TF-2000's? I believe his name is Steve Eberbach. Thanks again.


You have a PM.


----------

